# What Happened to Earth?



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi. I've looked at the maps of the galaxy and read a lot of books but no matter what i can not find Earth.:no: I'm wondering what happened to it, it couldn't have gotten up and left the universe. So whats the deal?
DarknessWithin


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's called Terra, I believe.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah in 40k it is called Terra or holy Terra.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Terra, isn't that the same place that the holy corspe is? It looks different... I wonder if they found ancient remains of Warhammer 40k models?:laugh:
DarknessWithin


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Earth was renamed back to terra, the main reason it doesnt look anything like ours is because the imperium seem to turn most planets they seize into giant industrial sites for the creation of supplies,weapons, ammunition etc for the crusade across the galaxy and defending the galaxies in the grasp from xeno's filth...


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Whe looking across the galaxy map did you come across a planet near the middle called Terra, that just happened to be right next to Mars? Well if you did see that planet Terra is the Earth, and if you didn't see the planet, well then Terra is still Earth.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I concur i believe it was renamed terra.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Terra is Latin for Earth. Go figure.

As for what happened to it, Terra is now a giant temple/palace/office building that handles much of the paperwork for the High Lords of Terra. Oh, and the Corpse God sits on his golden toilet there.

:laugh:


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

CamTheApostle said:


> Terra is Latin for Earth. Go figure.
> 
> As for what happened to it, Terra is now a giant temple/palace/office building that handles much of the paperwork for the High Lords of Terra. Oh, and the Corpse God sits on his golden toilet there.
> 
> :laugh:


:biggrin:
Yah and crying about his son kicking his ass. Why doesn't have Dorn there to protect him now....? Oh wait he's dead!


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Earth is Terra, or Latin for Earth. But Terra is a completely different looking world, with a bunch of technology, and little nature, or at least that's what the pics show.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Uhuh - one word industrialism in the mass that's why earth is grey and smog ridden as it is where the first marines and space marine war machines were constructed along with mars.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, Earth in the 41st millenium has pretty much became one huge metal jungle of temples, cities, etc. And here's an interesting fact: Apparently, The golden throne (where the Emperor sits) is right on top of Warhammer world, Nottingham.


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

I read that the Golden Throne complex is located on Terra, where the Hymalayas used to be.But was built over what was once Mount Everest.Oh and Terra is earth but in Latin, Italian, Catalan and Portuguese.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

Done a little reading, it appears that the golden throne is in the Himalayas, The older rulebooks state it being in Nottingham, My mistake


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The Throne Room itself is situated where modern day Nottingham is, it's the Forbidden Fortress containing the Chamber of the Astronomican which is situated in the Himalayas.


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

Earth was named after Terra in the beginnig of the age of imperium


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

Ah, thank you for clearing that up, spikey, have some rep


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

Another reason for terra looking different is the tectonic plates have moved


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

It's ten thousand years in the future. Since plates only move a few centimetres a year, none of them have even moved a single kilometre yet.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

CamTheApostle said:


> Terra is Latin for Earth. Go figure.
> 
> As for what happened to it, Terra is now a giant temple/palace/office building that handles much of the paperwork for the High Lords of Terra. Oh, and the Corpse God sits on his golden toilet there.
> 
> :laugh:


Thank you for pointing out the root language.

Seriously everyone should learn Latin.


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

There is also the birthing chambers of the Primarchs in the Himalayas as well, along with the rest of the Emperors labs


----------



## odinsgrudge (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I read somewhere once that the oceans of Terra also have dried up due to the previous centuries of war...Is this in anyway correct or did or am I pulling this out of my ass?


----------



## Garat Jax (Dec 12, 2008)

odinsgrudge said:


> I'm pretty sure I read somewhere once that the oceans of Terra also have dried up due to the previous centuries of war...Is this in anyway correct or did or am I pulling this out of my ass?


I've deffinatly read that somewhere as well. Can't for the life of me think where though.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Indeed. From my understanding, Terra's ecosystem is pretty much nonexistent. No oceans, bad air, and no plants. Now, I believe it is nothing but cities and stuff.

So where do they get the food? Bring it from out of system?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

CamTheApostle said:


> Indeed. From my understanding, Terra's ecosystem is pretty much nonexistent. No oceans, bad air, and no plants. Now, I believe it is nothing but cities and stuff.
> 
> So where do they get the food? Bring it from out of system?


p
robably. You know in the horus series? I believe they taxed the shit out of the planet govenors. Thats why Horus had to go and put the angry govenors back into compliance. It probably happens all the time. So i believe thats why,... so that terra can be able to survive. But that is an excellent question i believe. Tera would definitley suffer if it were to undergo a long terrible siege


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

i know in _Fulgrim_ that sculptor guy (cant remember his name) loved that alien planet (Laer i think) cause of the oceans. he mentions how on terra the water is dried up.

terra would have to get their food out of system, but this makes me think of another problem. if there are no plants on terra anymore where\how are they getting their oxygen? i would imagine anything other than plants to be damn expensive.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

revenant13 said:


> i know in _Fulgrim_ that sculptor guy (cant remember his name) loved that alien planet (Laer i think) cause of the oceans. he mentions how on terra the water is dried up.
> 
> terra would have to get their food out of system, but this makes me think of another problem. if there are no plants on terra anymore wherehow are they getting their oxygen? i would imagine anything other than plants to be damn expensive.


Expensive compared to what? Bringing in tons upon tons of food from out of system, every day to feed the massive population of Terra? Or building machines of war dozens of meters tall? Or multi-kilometer spaceships built for war and decked out like giant cathedrals? 

You know what? The Emperor just uses his credit card.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I bet that Terra will get everything for free or will at least get a discount on foods, and whatnot


----------



## Cabagepatch (Feb 4, 2009)

*Galactic maps? what?! Where?*

So umm...... where do we find these 40k Galactic Maps???:shok:


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

Zondarian said:


> I bet that Terra will get everything for free or will at least get a discount on foods, and whatnot


Terra just takes it in the form of titheing; it's like a galactic extortion racket - the planets get protection from pretty much everything in exchange for the tithe.

It's possible that the oxygen is provided via massive mechanical oxygen exchangers (like what would be used in terraforming planets like Mars).


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I agree with Epic, Terra would probably work like the mafia, in a sort of give us want we want or suffer, sort of way. Or they could just say if that order of 10 billion chicken wings hasn't arrived in the next 24 hours we are pulling the plug on the Emperor.


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

ckcrawford said:


> :biggrin:
> Yah and crying about his son kicking his ass. Why doesn't have Dorn there to protect him now....? Oh wait he's dead!


to bad his son's dead as well


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

scolatae said:


> to bad his son's dead as well


Oh snap!

But yeah, Terra is earth, but blasted, polluted, dried up, and industrialised to the max. There is open desert left though apparently, in that it isn't COMPLETELY covered with cities.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

One of the few times GW used the Latin language correctly, Terra does indeed mean "earth." Other than that, however, most of the strange words used in 40k are spot-on Canis Latinicus.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Ah, 'dog-latin', that oft-spake and better known cousin to pig-latin.



3rd ed rulebook had a picture of earth in it, showing the Emp's palace and various other adjuncts.


----------

